# NFPA 70E minimum labeling for panels



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Would this sticker cover the 2012 NFPA70E minimum labeling requirements for panels and electrical equipment?

There have been few if any other labels on our equipment and the push is on to rectify our deficiencies. .

Thanks in advance for the 70E reference.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

No, it does not meet the requirement. 

Article 130.5 *(C) Equipment Labeling. *Electrical equipment such as switchboards, panelboards, industrial control panels, meter socket enclosures, and motor control centers that are likely to require examination, adjustment, servicing, or maintenance while energized shall be field marked with a label containing all the following information:
(1) Only one of the following:​a. Available incident energy
b. Minimum arc rating of clothing
​​(2) Date of arc flash hazard analysis
(3) Nominal system voltage
(4) Arc flash boundary​ 
The method of calculating and data to support the information for the label shall be documented.​


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

so it should be the manufacturer thats gives that info?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Zog said:


> No, it does not meet the requirement.
> 
> Article 130.5 (C) Equipment Labeling. Electrical equipment such as switchboards, panelboards, industrial control panels, meter socket enclosures, and motor control centers that are likely to require examination, adjustment, servicing, or maintenance while energized shall be field marked with a label containing all the following information:
> (1) Only one of the following:
> ...


Thank you Zog.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

What is "Arc flash hazard analysis"?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Zog said:


> No, it does not meet the requirement, unless it is not likely to require servicing while energized.
> 
> Article 130.5 *(C) Equipment Labeling. *Electrical equipment such as switchboards, panelboards, industrial control panels, meter socket enclosures, and motor control centers that are likely to require examination, adjustment, servicing, or maintenance while energized shall be field marked with a label containing all the following information:
> (1) Only one of the following:​a. Available incident energy
> ...



fify


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

oliquir said:


> so it should be the manufacturer thats gives that info?


No, the owner of the equipment. There is no way for the manufacturer of the equipment to know the details of the power system the equipment will be installed in.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> What is "Arc flash hazard analysis"?


You are kidding me right?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Zog said:


> You are kidding me right?


:laughing:

Sorry I'll look it up...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

its when you analyze the hazard of an arc flash...:laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Me: "Here is the 70E information regarding those stickers".

Boss: "ahh, here is a page from the 2008 edition that's says its all we need. And since the code only changes every 5 years we are fine".

Me: "I'm still placing those stickers were you asked. Please forward to safety this unsafe condition complaint form". 

Boss: "ok" "but we want you to wear the proper PPE and FR clothing."

Me: "BTW, since you brought that up, the FR rated coveralls are no longer safe". 

Boss: "is there anything more you want to say?"

Me: "Nope, it's lunch time".


Once more I thank Zog for his quoting the info for me.


----------

